# Which way to Honduras?



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

I need to go to Honduras this coming winter. I don't have a lot of sailing experience. Cheap boat (30') nothing fancy. Assume safe enough for either route. and YES, I'm insured!
Should I coast cruise all the way or jump to Cuba (I know about the gov. red tape, and have time to go through that) and then to the Bay Islands? Both open water sails would be relatively short and there's no huge hurry.
My daughter will be there for a year starting in the fall and I don't fly so this is the best way visit her.
Any and all comments welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Buck,

Where are you leaving from? Florida? Gulf Coast? And how much time do you have to make the trip?


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

Florida.....Sarasota area...I have about two or three months to make the round trip........Frugality is the theme of the trip.........I have more time than money...(optimistic aren't I?)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Buckeye...I think I would just head down to th Dry Tortugas and make the jump in *settled weather* to Isla Mujeres, then work my way down the coast. 
With a bit of preparation, that shouldn't be too difficult a trip ...3-4 days off shore, then coastal work. Assumes you have a reliable engine and autopilot if you're doing this alone. Do it AFTER the hurricane season and before the northern fronts start making their way down into the gulf. That means early November. If you can't leave then...do it along the coast. 
Try Steve Pavlidas' new guide for tips, chartlets etc. Here's an example of how good his guide is: 
islandhopping.us/charts.html

(darn system won't let me post a clean link...just add the www)


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

*Get or at least read Steve Pavlidis guide...*

"The Northwest Caribbean". Steve seems to favor the Windward passage route to Guatemala and Honduras. For what its worth, I agree. I have done the trip from PR, via DR, Haiti, Jamaica, Swan islands to the Bay islands and its a manageable downwind, down current route. I have done the Rio Dulce to Isla Mujeres trip North and its was OK. I would NEVER do it the other way on a sailboat. You are sailing a lee shore and bucking 2kts + Gulf stream until you hit the Belize border. I met one boat that ended on the reef and heard of a number of others. The trip from Florida to Isla can be less that fun as well.

This is one case where the much longer route is preferable. I am frequently amazed why people think that staying close to shore is intrinsically safer that being offshore.

Two other points (not that you asked). You say that you have a cheap boat and then you insured it??. Why not put the insurance money into a slightly better boat OR improved rigging or ground tackle?

Check out riodulcechisme.com, its a Rio board but covers the Bay islands. I would investigate the possibility of sailing as unpaid crew on a larger sailboat and gaining experience that way. I am reasonably sure you could get cheapish accommodation in the Bay islands or even house or boat sit.

Fair Winds.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

I haven't actually got the boat yet. I've narrowed it down to several (20K and under) and I'm really tight with my Ins. agent (thus the "insured" mention, as I've heard many negative remarks about being out there uninsured and relying on the CG or whoever to save my butt)

I want to leave early Jan. '09 and need to be back by april or may, depending on how long the ca$h holds out.

Everything on my short list has newer engines (or rebuilt with low hours) and reliable autopilot. The rest of the boat needs "TLC"......haha......I've lived in worse.

Gtod, I'm starting to like the idea of getting a ride instead of going by myself. My biggest concern was leaving the boat and traveling inland to see my daughter. She'll be in Tegucigalpa, Looong way from the Bay Islands. I have a genuine fear of those who take things that don't belong to them.

Thanks to you to Cam. I'll check out all the sites and go from there.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

buckeyesailor said:


> I need to go to Honduras this coming winter. I don't have a lot of sailing experience. Cheap boat (30') nothing fancy. Assume safe enough for either route. and YES, I'm insured!
> Should I coast cruise all the way or jump to Cuba (I know about the gov. red tape, and have time to go through that) and then to the Bay Islands? Both open water sails would be relatively short and there's no huge hurry.
> My daughter will be there for a year starting in the fall and I don't fly so this is the best way visit her.
> Any and all comments welcomed. Thanks.


I hope I haven't misunderstood your situation, but if I understand this correctly,....you have a few months to plan a trip to Honduras in order to visit your daughter. You don't have much money and you don't have a boat. You don't want to fly and you don't have a lot of sailing experience.

were I in your situation, I think I would first try crewing on a boat going in that direction. even if I had to foot some of the bill to prove myself. 
Or I would seek passage on a ship.
I don't think that the best option is buying a boat and heading off on a trip like that alone. 
But perhaps you have someone experienced to accompany you. I don't know. 
In any event, try to gain some experience before making the decision.

Steve


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Sorry about the double post. 

Mrs Knothead says that after having made the same trip, (in reverse), she would recommend that you catch Amtrak to TX and bus your way down. Or take a cruise ship.

Steve


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

*Mrs Knothead is a wise woman.....*

Damn Buckeyesailor. I assumed that you at the very minimum owned a boat.

You say;
"I'm really tight with my Ins. agent (thus the "insured" mention, as I've heard many negative remarks about being out there uninsured and relying on the CG or whoever to save my butt)"

I know I shouldn't ask (but having already wasted way too much time on this thread, why not), does your post infer that having insurance will is some way "rescue you" if you get into difficulty at sea.

Please Please take the bus, or crew on someones boat. You will have a great time in Honduras, its a lovely place.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

Knothead, Thanks for the advice......now, obviously the reason I am on this site is that I have an interest in SAILING. Thus, the need from those who know better than I, advice. and for that I thank you. I will seriously consider hitching a ride but idealy, I wanted to make the trip myself or with accompanying "experienced" crew. I'm sure you understand.

as for you gtod, see me out behind the shed..........(see your PM!)
I HATE condescention!


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

*It was actually an attempt at humor...*

..sorry if it missed the mark.

I was actually curious about why you felt insurance would help you.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

buckeyesailor said:


> idealy, I wanted to make the trip myself or with accompanying "experienced" crew. I'm sure you understand.


Please don't think that I am being condescending. I'm not. 
I am taking what you wrote above to mean that you want to make the trip in your own boat.
If that is the case, then great. Get yourself a nice little boat and find someone responsible to sail with you. You will certainly have an adventure that you will remember for the rest of your life.
It's just that I have never heard of someone wanting to spend twenty thousand dollars just to get to Honduras. 
It sound to me like you want to use the occasion of your daughter being there to facilitate your desire to go cruising. 
Not a terrible idea at all.

Good luck

Steve


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

"(but having already wasted way too much time on this thread, why not)", Perhaps I read it the wrong way Gtod...I'll work on that....

Knothead, I wasn't referring to you at all on the condescending remark.....I totally respect your opinion and advice.......
I WOULD like to make the trip on my own boat.......but that's why I asked advice on this forum......certainly others have made the trip....I Always prepare my meals from recipies that work.......not from just throwing things together.......(attempt at analogizing)


and your last statement was SPOT ON!...I DO want to use any excuse possible to sail.......this is the first time in my working life that I can actually see it materializing.....(lifelong dream) and my daughter is......and has been from her conception, a true dream child.......many mission trips under her belt, lives for the Lord....and now a real paying JOB in a Christian School.......
You can't imagine my pride........
and sailing to visit her is just the icing on the cake.......

Thanks all for your advice.......


----------



## MysticGringo (Oct 9, 2006)

Dude... get a boat soon. Spend some time learning it, and then take off. Yeah, you SHOULD learn on someone elses boat. Maybe you SHOULD take a bus down there. Maybe you SHOULD spend 3 years learning how to sail, and your boat. (never should you take a cruise ship there though... you don't seem like thats your thing).

But... I think you should just go do it. If you want to sail, and your honest about things, and what it will take, then do it, and tell everyone how you did that.

How much better will it be to tell the stories of sailing down there, than of taking a cruise ship there.

There are people who would love to help you sail down there, some will want some money, but I bet there are enough around who would do it for free. You may want to hit up some backpacker websites, and see if you can find some backpackers to help you sail down there. They are a resourceful bunch.

While not as intense as a trip your talking about, I delivered my boat from NJ to VA with 3 friends. I had never sailed before, none of my friends had either, the boat had been mine for about 4 hours, it had been in the water for about 12 hours, and the broker, and PO couldn't tell me anything about the systems on the boat. We had an AMAZING trip... it was awesome.

Dude... do the trip, and post some logs here, so atleast I can read about how awesome of a trip it is.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

I like you Mystic......we really gotta have a beer together someday.....

I feel the need to clarify a bit......

This isn't just some spur of the moment idea..(sailing) I have almost every issue of Latts and Atts, CW, and others..... My longest time at sea has been three weeks (?) or thereabouts as crew.....I know my limits, All that's been lacking is the ca$h to finance my dream.....BUT, this is my year!........My real question was...."Is it better to take the coastal route or hop to Cuba and then to Yucatan/Belize/Honduras?" I have a pretty good grasp of the rest...

Thanks to all who took the time to reply.......I honestly do appreciate and will mull over every entry.......


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Buckeye,
I am, as they say, in the same boat as you, and I'm telling you: you really shouldn't do it. I have an old boat (C30) that is sound, and I've been sailing her for nearly two years on the open Atlantic and Port Royal Sound off of HHI, SC. I sail A LOT -- like two to three times a week, and I'm as obsessed with sailing as you obviously are. Two weeks ago I sailed to Edisto Island, which is a mere 43nm from HHI, and I thought that was a big deal. It's big water out there... Even if I got a great deal on a bullet proof boat, I wouldn't so much as consider a sail from Sarasota to Honduras. However, if I got a great deal on that boat, and had sailed up and down the coast for a year or so, then I might think the boat and I are up to the challenge. Take baby steps, Cap'n. I hear you when you talk about the dream, and I hear you when you talk about your daughter. The REAL DANGER here is putting the two together to make something extraordinary. It could easily kill you should you prematurely attempt the voyage, and then what's your little girl to do? Buy the boat. Sail the boat. Fly to Honduras and see your daughter. Tell her that you'll be spending the next 12 months or so methodically preparing to sail to Honduras in 2009, maybe 2010. By the way, my only credentials for my opinion are that I own an old, inexpensive boat, and that we share the same dream. Good luck.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Buckeye,

Caveat: I haven't done this trip, but I have researched it from the standpoint of both personal sailing and a paid delivery (which didn't pan out). So, there's only "book learning" + several decades of sailing experience and lots of offshore miles in these comments -- no "local knowledge".

As you've surmised, the issue of how to get from Florida to Honduras is all about what to do with Cuba, or more precisely how to get around it -- East side or West side.

First off, allow me a brief Cuba diversion: If you want to bring your boat home again, don't go to Cuba. It's not worth it and your insurance company won't cover you if you go there in any event. If you want to go uninsured and don't mind having the USG make trouble for you....go ahead. But, even if you go to Cuba you still have the issue of how to get around it.

Go to the west, its obviously much shorter, but as "Gtod" has pointed out, you will face a significant contrary current (2+ kts) first in the Gulf Stream that sets east between Florida and Cuba and another current that sets more or less north between Cuba and Yucatan. In boats with a long water line and big engines that is not a big deal, but you will be in a small boat with limited fuel capacity. With a 30 ft boat you'll be doing extremely well if the engine (or sails) will drive you consisently at 5-6 knots through the water. With a 2+ knot current that means something less than 3-4 knots over the ground in favorable conditions. I don't have charts handy, but I'd guess that the distance from Key West (or Dry Tortugas) to coastal Mexico is 300 miles -- assume 100 hours under really good conditions. How many hours can you motor? My guess is that in a 30 ft boat you can't motor 100 hours. Which means you'll have to sail a significant portion of it, which means it may take more than 4 days...and as "gtod" indicates the you'll be sailing on a lee shore... and if you're single handing or short handed you're going to get really tired after 3 days.... in short, if I was going to do this in a 30 ft boat I wouldn't go west around Cuba. But, if you are successful in making the passage across to the Mexican coast, you then should have little trouble working your way south day sailing along the coast to the Rio Dulce.

Go east and you'll have a longer, but probably a more "user friendly" trip. You'll have to work your way up towards Key Biscayne and cross the Gulf Stream there. The passage from Sarasota to the Miami area will give you an opportunity to shake down the boat and improve your skills. Then playing the weather you'll move southeast through the Bahamas to the Turks and Caicos / Great Inagua. (There are several books on how this is done and lots of boats do it every year). From Great Inagua you jump off on one or more long offshore legs -- but the wind and current are basically with you all the way. Along the way you can stop in Jamaica and/or the Cayman Islands for water, fuel and provisions. Again, I don't have charts handy, but my guess is the trip from Great Inagua to Montego Bay is probably 350 nm...and from there to Rio Dulce is ~ 500 or so. Downwind with a small winddriven current behind you should easily do 100 nm / day.

From all I've read, Rio Dulce is probably a better place to aim for as there are places where you can leave your boat and you'll be much nearer to inland public transportation.

Only draw back of the long route is that it could take 6-8 weeks to get to Honduras, and you said you had about 3 months. That doesn't leave time for much more than a quick visit, before you sail home via the Yucatan Channel, which as "gtod" said should be pretty easy because you're now going with the wind and current.

Putting myself in your shoes (I too have a daughter who moved overseas for a time and so I know what fun it will be for you to visit her in her new world), ...but putting myself in your shoes, I'm not sure either of these two options are really good ones. The hard route to the West is doable, but without significant sailing experience and confidence in your new boat it could become a really bad scene. The longer, easier route would allow you to build your sailing experience and confidence in the boat as you go (and the offshore bits are at the end, not the beginning), but the trip takes too much time. Maybe, the idea of sailing to Honduras just doesn't work???????

An alternative.... Have you thought of taking the money you've saved and buying a really sturdy car / 4WD vehicle and driving to Honduras? That, too, could be a real adventure. Between now and your departure learn some Spanish, take a course in auto repair, learn something about the history and culture of the places you'll pass through. When you arrive in Honduras you'll have the means to let your daughter show you around the country. If she's living on a tight budget, you may provide her with her best chance to see the country. You'll have more time to spend there with her. When you get home you have a vehicle you can sell more easily than a boat if you don't need it any more. In short, it's probably less risky in terms of personal safety (although, driving in Mexico and C.Am is not without risk), and the skills you don't have now that can add to your personal safety and enjoyment of the trip can more easily be acquired between now and the time you leave. You can always buy a boat and go sailing when you get home.

Have a look at Diary of a Journey down the Pan-American Highway or Google the Pan American highway.

Regardless of the mode of transport, do go to Honduras. You and your daughter will cherish the memories of the trip for a lifetime.

Oh, and I almost forgot....my wife want's to know the breed of your dog.


----------



## MysticGringo (Oct 9, 2006)

buckeyesailor said:


> I like you Mystic......we really gotta have a beer together someday.....


I would dig that.

I myself am planning a trip to Belize/Honduras area for either late this year, or early next. I haven't got it figured out yet (talking to the girl to see how she would feel about it), but if the timing worked, maybe we could float down together. Always better to have 2 boats than one.

Belize, and Utila (Bay Island) are out of the "hurricane box", so insurance companys don't mind.

I will say, it sounds like Billruffn know his stuff in regards to the conditions faced. I appreciate the information passed along, which is useful, and shows consideration, rather than the typical fear-mongering some other people spread.

I am not saying anybody else here is spreading the fear-mongering... I was actually talking about my mother. She don't like 75% of the things I do. In truth, every one who says, learn the boat, learn the waters, learn how to sail perfectly, and plan properly are technically right in that is the ideal way to do things. I am too anxious of a person though, and prefer to learn alot of those things on the road so to speak.

No doubt I may die in the process sometime, just as when I go on a climbing trip. But I would much rather die doing those things than getting hit by a bus on my way into work.

I am headed to Belize in a few weeks, and will talk to some sailors down there about the way they got there, and good routes. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

Sounds like a plan Mystic......

I too like the "learn as you go" lifestyle...I've said before, "It's amazing what you can do when you don't know you can't do it".....

Dying.........everyone's gonna do it.....and you don't leave till your time is up. I'm in no hurry, but I'm ready when it happens.

I Appreciate every comment on here. I know they were sent with the best of intentions and with much more knowledge than I.

I like your blog too.....I'll read more of it later...... and looking forward to your report from Belize...

I'm in Ohio as well......Fayette Co./south of Columbus. That beer might be sooner than we think.......later


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

*Hurricanes in Belize and the Bay Islands*



MysticGringo said:


> Belize, and Utila (Bay Island) are out of the "hurricane box", so insurance companys don't mind.


This statement is absolutely incorrect and I am NOT fear-mongering.

Hurricane Mitch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hurricane Iris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

There's been some reality mongering on this thread. Haven't come across any fear mongering.

That's big water out there. Buckeye hasn't done a lot of sailing. He has less than $20,000 to spend on the boat which he plans to sail from Sarasota to Honduras. Of course he isn't familiar with a boat he doesn't yet own. To say that this is an ill-advised passage is not fear mongering. All of this talk about how you've gotta die sometime isn't going to sound so romantic if you get caught in some weather in a boat you're not too familiar with.


----------



## BoatBumm (Oct 9, 2007)

"Go for it" as I have done, we all have, some crazy stuff at 54 and still kicking for next adventure


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

sailhog said:


> There's been some reality mongering on this thread. Haven't come across any fear mongering.
> 
> That's big water out there. Buckeye hasn't done a lot of sailing. He has less than $20,000 to spend on the boat which he plans to sail from Sarasota to Honduras. Of course he isn't familiar with a boat he doesn't yet own. To say that this is an ill-advised passage is not fear mongering. All of this talk about how you've gotta die sometime isn't going to sound so romantic if you get caught in some weather in a boat you're not too familiar with.


Excuse the pun, but this is dead on true.


----------



## MysticGringo (Oct 9, 2006)

gtod25 said:


> This statement is absolutely incorrect and I am NOT fear-mongering.
> 
> Hurricane Mitch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Hurricane Iris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Wikipedia not withstanding... my insurance company provides me with a graphic to explain their "hurricane box" as well as the coordinates. It is absolutely correct that the "hurricane box" from my insurance company does not include Belize, or most of Utila. Infact, the coordinates of the box include the east part of Utila, including the bay outside of town that most people anchor in, but just a little west of that main bay, and your outside the box. I have also thought about going to Curacao, and the box cuts the top of that island off too. I can provide the graphic, and coordinates if that is in question.

That being said, no doubt hurricanes have hit there, but my insurance (and they stated the coordinates are the same for most insurance companies) does not jack my rates up in these areas. Which raises the question, is the problem insurance coverage, or hurricanes. Ofcourse, the true problem is an actual hurricane, while the initial problem, and easily quantifiable problem is that of insurance coverage. If anchored outside of Utila and a hurricane comes... do you move the boat, or do you anchor the crap out of it (whatever that means) and ride it out in town (like alot of the islanders). Thats situation dependent.

When I mentioned fear mongering, I wasn't referencing people here... as I said, I was talking about my mom. And yeah, it sounds crazy for someone to buy a "cheap" boat, and sail it in unfamiliar waters, having spent no more than a few months learning it, with days spent offshore... but to me, thats the stuff of life. Sure, it might end in death (I wish you no harm buckeye), but it is still the stuff of life, and of living.

No doubt its crazy. No doubt people generally want to live, and generally don't seek to die. No doubt it would be safer to learn alot more, and spend more time, and more money... I do not argue with that. But... it might not be "better", which is something that each person has to determine for themselves as to what "better" means. For me, better is living a little edgy, and maybe less "safe".

But... and this might get into a bigger discussion... at what point is it foolish? Thats pretty personal I think too. I bet every person here could tell a personal story that someone else would think was foolish... yet they would tell it with zeal, and excitement. Its a problem of choice, and I honestly respect everyone's opinion that has been shared here, I just have a different one.

Everyone here reads sailing stories. How many of you read the ones where the person heading out has a great adventure? How many books have been written about the sailor who worked in their cubes day in and day out for 3 years, taking trips when they can, slowly outfitting a boat with what they needed, and then taking a no "simple" trip to Honduras? Its personal, but I would rather be in the book where the adventure happens, than be in the book where the sailor sits in a cube for 3 years looking at photos of where other people are.

Again, I do not mean to offend anybody here, and do honestly respect the opinions of the others who have shared on this topic.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

******...we lost our next door neighbors and two kids became orphans when Wave Dancer overturned in Hurricane Iris in Belize...I'm sure Gtod had that tragedy in mind. 
Nevertheless, the event was a rarity and it appears the insurance companies have excluded Belize etc. from "the box" as you correctly point out. I'm not sure the boat buckeye might buy would even qualify for offshore insurance or whether he could afford it given his cruising budget so it is probably a moot point. We all know there is a LOT of hurricane activity in the Gulf of Mexico but he is probably safer in Belize or Honduras than Sarasota! The real danger is a passage in an unseaworthy boat with a totally inexperienced skipper. 
Buckeye, if you get a sturdy vessel with a good engine and settled weather I still think you could do this as a motor/sail.... on the route i suggested but it will not be a cakewalk.

(Gtod...not arguing that your route is not better. For sailors with well found boats it is. I am taking the what is the quickest way to get him across and near land and able to pull in again approach...with a lot of motoring and waiting for weather as needed.)


----------



## MysticGringo (Oct 9, 2006)

Cam... thats a good point, and a strong example. One I can not honestly say doesn't affect me. I do not know nearly enough information about that tragedy in order to understand why it happened. I will be checking out more about it though to be better informed.

I do alot of climbing, and in every issue of Rock and Ice magazine, they mourn the loss of a climber somewhere in the world. There are alot of reasons why those sorts of things happen, and it has lead to alot of advances in gear and technique. These tragedies have not deterred me, nor others from climbing.

To be honest, and not to trivialize anybodies death, I have told my family and friends that if I would much rather die climbing, sailing, traveling, diving... than while sitting in my cube. Its not that I don't take it serious, I take it extremely serious. People are much more apt to call it a tragedy when someone dies sailing/climbing/exploring... whatever, than if someone dies while in their cube, without having ever done those things.

I honestly am not trying to trivialize, or take over the topic, and I feel its gotten a little off-topic, sorry for that. 

I tuned into this topic to hear people's advice on routes, places to stop, awesome side trips, and good resources to find more information, and instead got a little caught up in the "reality mongering" which was more discouraging than encouraging. Sorry if I helped divert this topic from the original intention, and into a discussion for another topic.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

There is only one thing I can add... Life is an adventure - true, but living life to its fullest is doing so where the risk is well founded with having reaped the rewards of experience and acquired aptitude of the adventure at hand, but devoid of dreamy intentions.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow Buckeye, what an interesting dream! You have received a lot of replies and they all make some sense to me. Just driving solo down to Honduras would be a real adventure, if not potentially dangerous. Sailing there from FL is certainly a potentially more intriguing idea than driving but not without its own pitfalls. As to how you handle Cuba and the prevalent currents in the Caribbean I leave up to the experts. Sometimes the shortest route is not always 'the best' route which is why most sailboats come from Europe in the southern northern latitudes and go back across in the north.
As far as being on the ocean for a few days time I can comment having recently gone around 400 nm from Tortola to the Turks & Caicos Islands. I had no ocean cruising experience but went with an experienced captain on a proven 50+' sailboat and sailing all night on the ocean is not all that romantic , and we had 'good' weather. Since you are in OH can you get out for several days and nights straight on Lake Erie (or have you already done this)? When the horizon disappears at night and there is shipping nearby it is not really a safe proposition. We had every safety feature on the sailboat I was on: Radar, Sat-phone, autopilot, chart plotter, life raft, harnesses, tethers etc, etc. I would resist going offshore without any of this stuff that can cost 20K alone. Heck, I would not consider doing this trip by myself even on the 50 footer I was on, so more power to you if you can pull it off.
Jimmy Cornell's book 'World Cruising Routes' talks about the Gulf of Mexico during the winter months (Dec - Apr). He mentions a prevailing NE wind with strong 'northers' that last 2 days and sweep the region nearly weekly that can gust up to 60 knots. I may be chicken-ship but I would rather watch that from safely from shore.
Here is a neat link that has a web viewable chart of the area in question: NOAA
Good luck with your dream.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

I remain indebted to each and every commentor. I honestly don't know what I'm going to do at this point........but, as confident as I am of my abilities and weighing the potential risks.....right now Hitching a ride on someone going that way seems the most logical (safe). Driving is OUT of the question. I lived in Panama for a couple of years and I think swimming to Honduras would be safer.
I'm still not ruling out taking someone with more experience on my boat. I'm not limited to a 20k boat but I won't invest 150 grand (my max) on something I don't know if I'll spend years on.
Caleb, I hear ya......and thank God I haven't lived in Oh. all my life.......I've spent a lot of time offshore in 1 to 3 week stints, just never in control of the vessel (unless you count watching the radar for hours at a time)
Is it true that you have a better chance of seeing a mermaid from Midnight to 4?.....that's what the Capt. told me.....

Jody,......I had to read that a few times........I think I agree 100%.....I used to live for adventure(Deep Sea Diver/Idiot Skier/Biker/steel worker and the wildest - Raising two girls!)........and it's been too long since the last adventure....there's not much excitement in Golf and Gardening anymore....

again, thanks all.......


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Buckeye, You are in my general area. If you purchase a boat around here that has rigging issues and want to handle them yourself. Let me know. I would be happy to help out in anyway that I can. 

I usually have to read Jody's post a few times too. Usually worth it when it finally sinks in.

Steve


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

Thought I'd add my 2 cents, I've made this trip 6 times and my next will be in April. I have taken the north route around Cuba any time from January through August. I have been to Cuba 7 times, the last being in November. The reality is that more likely than not if you want to stop in at Hemingway Marina in Havana nothing ill will come of it. There are Americans living full time there with out any problems. The crossing over from Florida will most likely be short choppy seas(4-6) feet. From the west side of Cuba hugging the coast it's a short hop(approx. 50 miles) to Cancun. I've only ever made this crossing once that the seas were 3 feet or possibly less. Staying about 10-15 miles off Cuba will keep you out of the current while you are heading west. A spinnaker will help save on fuel since you are in the most northerly Trade Winds. No book learning here just been there and done that (a lot). Since this is my back yard, I'm quite familiar with it. After all they cross the Atlantic in an open rowboat. Hope this helps.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Buckeye,

I have been a quiet reader of this thread, because I am a small boat sailor and not really a blue water guy yet (someday). I think you are leaning toward a good answer, if you can find passage. You would get an opportunity to learn a lot and probably be a more informed buyer when you get back. My gut feeling, based largely on what I read and hear from others, is that your odds of it not working out as planned if you try to do it in the time alloted are kind of high. I am not a gloom and doom prophet who thinks you are going to get crushed by the sea. I am thinking about this as if I were contemplating it and with my level of experience (plenty of sailing, not that great at it, but no long cruises or big boats) and I would worry about accidentally damaging the boat or needed equipment by forgetting to do something at the appropriate time or trying to adapt my route to wind and current and having that not go as planned or whatever. If you read blue water cruising stories, you will find it is really common for people to have a long unplanned layover on thier first long trip, especially if they are pretty new to sailing. The failure I would be worried about is more likely to be disappointment than death (thought that would be fairly disappointing as well). If I understand correctly, even if things go well you won't have all that much time in Honduras.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

Helps a lot Funsail.....thanks.......it's especially nice to hear from someone who's been there and done it.....

Arbarnhart.......thanks for your input as well.........

Time isn't really demanding........I'm self employed so if the trip takes 6 months that wouldn't really be too big of a deal......I had just penciled in three months to get back for the "work season"


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hmmm - well then I will play devil's advocate to myself if time isn't that tight. If you find a ride, you will be on somone else's schedule. The perfect situation would be an experienced sailing companion (buddy boat or on your boat) that you could trust that would stay with or near the boat while you visited your daughter. I would still want to get the boat fairly soon to get used to the rigging and general handling to alleviate concern about accidentally boogering equipment on the trip. Not everyone does that, but it happens to a lot of us with the first boat. You forget to do something in sequence and break some fitting or block or whatever. It would not be that big of a deal if you are tooling around near well stocked marinas and your slip and your car.


----------



## fourgeau (Jan 21, 2008)

Is the dog (a cairn terrier I assume) going along for the ride?. Mine enjoys sailing we had him offshore 4, 5 days at the time. He is only a bit unsecure when the going gets too tough.
On another subject. the advice of gaining experience crewing is an excellent one . You will soon discover that on the most uptodate vessel. THERE IS ALWAYS SOMETHING GOING WRONG. and you will gain valuable experinece learning how to fix them or jury rig them.
I have crewed thousand of offshore miles by joining Offshore sailing oportunities. It cost $150 for the year and you will find dozens of offers from the east coast (Newport all the way S to Ft Lauderdale ) to the carribean. starting November. there are also quite a lot of offers for the second leg from the Carribean to S and Central America.
All expenses onboard are paid.


----------



## bill352 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Long overdue*



artbyjody said:


> There is only one thing I can add... Life is an adventure - true, but living life to its fullest is doing so where the risk is well founded with having reaped the rewards of experience and acquired aptitude of the adventure at hand, but devoid of dreamy intentions.


Finally, we're getting the discussion we need about those inspiring but wooly-headed quotes from Mark Twain and Sterling Hayden we see so often. Buckeye is simply suggesting the same thing, but without the famous name. I think Jody's post should be permanently affixed to those quotes wherever they appear.

Good luck, Buckeye, whatever you decide.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

Actually, it's a Maltese/Silk Terrier mix......every man on the planet should pray for a woman who loves them like that dog loves me.....I'm a blessed man....

Still no concrete plans on getting to Honduras but leaning toward bumming a ride since I bought another house (to rehab) and really don't want to commit finances to anything else till it's sold.

Right you are Bill.......thanks all!


----------



## gdecon (Mar 13, 2000)

*Been in your position*

I saw your original post and indeed plan to wade through all the discussion at some point.

Having "taken off" on my first cruises without much background and none in a sailboat large enough to cruise, I have only one suggestion.

Remember that being close to land should be a source of concern not reassurance. If you have a sound boat and are responsible about the weather nothing is going to happen to you. It's a little boaring if the wind goes down and you have nothing to look out.

In contrast, all cruisering sailboats are to some extent underpowered for motoring. When close to shore, staying out of trouble takes a lot of attention and there are lots of things to run into. Running aground is perhaps the most embarassing but is the most trivial of the possibilities.

Going with someone more experience might be a good idea. Having done that I have to add a couple of more thoughts. make sure whomever goes with you is experienced with cruising and comfortable sailing out of site of land. Sailing experience is almost irrelevent. Second, ultimately you can't deffer on matters of safety. It's your boat and your hide.

By the way, despite all the unfortunate events suggested by the above, I'd do it again, and I hope will, without a second thought .


----------



## pelapela76 (Nov 3, 2008)

*honduras*

Hi, I dont know if you still want to do this trip,
but i want to add my 0.02 ,too .
I didnt have any experience sailing or on any sailboat .
and 5 years ago I bought my 27ft paceship, used, at the same time I bought some good books about sailing, Annapolis seamanship, storm tactis, and many others , I wanted to travel arround the caribbean, and go to bay islands honduras where i have some friends .
for 4 months I practice in intercoastal waters and bays. and slowly gained confidence and went sailing on the coast, and gulf stream, in florida .

I went bahamas, CUBA (please dont listen to every one, and do not miss it!! ),
isla mujeres, and found my way down, belize , and honduras .
the current againts me, sometimes make it dificult . It is very important DO NO BE IN A HURRY , never say "i have to be there xxx day" , because if that happens eventually you will sail from port with bad weather or not a perfect pronostic.

good luck and have fun!! . 
PS: my total budget on this 9 months trip was 10k . and was enough.
with 20k, more than better, for EPIRB and more safety and charts.

eze

ps: sorry for my english .!!


----------

